# Northern New Jersey



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Post to this thread.

~Chuck


----------



## ZMC (Nov 21, 2002)

I'll be glad to help anyone after vehicles become free. I service Morris County. Send me a PM and we'll go from there.

Russ


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

*Have truck will travel.*

Im from Central New Jersey (Mercer County) and looking at this forum use slightly differently. If its snowing where I am my routes will keep me quite busy. However, I live right along the I95 corridor and frequently the storms will miss us because the rain snow line is on top of us, but North Jersey and Eastern PA may get quite a bit of snow 50 miles inland.

If you need extra help during a bigger then normal storm and we are in the clear, then we could arrange to head out to service your service area. We have a F-350 with plow and Speedcaster 2 spreader and possibly two other F-250 with plows only. Also have two 9 hp simplicity two stage snow blowers.

E-mail me at [email protected] or PM here at plowsite and we can pre-arrange your location, rates and insurance information prior to a storm.


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

willing to help in emergencies....one truck..morris, essex, bergen, union counties....NJ

email: [email protected]

ph 908.361.8524

dave


----------



## fkessler (Dec 16, 2003)

Will sub in Morris and lower Sussex

Call 973 691 2577


----------



## Cstruening (Feb 24, 2005)

Looking to sub in Morris county and surrounding areas. 2005 Ram 2500 w/8ft western. e-mail [email protected] or call 973-886-3033 :salute:


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

*I can help out anyone in Bergen and Hudson counties.* I am willing to sub out/cover any work you need done, and help out in any emergency. I have a small fleet of GMC pickup trucks with 7.5 and 8.0 Western Pro Plows. Most of them are equipped with Meyers 36000 Salt Spreaders on custom made tubular tailgates with fold out ramps, and they each carry a snow blower and push salter for sidewalks as well as a supply of salt. We also have a service truck equipped with 73-87 GMC/Chevy pick-up parts and Western Plow parts, as well as several sidewalk crews. _We are equipped to do anything from plow and/or salt large lots and complexes to doing residential sidewalks and driveways._ No job too small, or too large...I have alot of equipment and want to keep my guys busy, not hanging out at the Dunkin' Donuts during a storm so give me a call at 201-981-1218 if you need a hand with anything...

Steve 

I always say: _* "If we don't help each other, who's gonna help us?" *_


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Passaic County here. 

Work mostly in Essex and Passaic but have done some work in Morris County in the past. May need some help come first snow. 

I will post here if I do. :waving: 

Thanks, 
Anthony


----------



## P_Lo (Oct 6, 2005)

Passaic, Essex or Bergen Cty's, NJ. Rockland County, NY too.

Patrick


----------

